# time has come for a new system



## texastami (Sep 13, 2002)

well guys... I just can't prevent it.... we need a new system.... not anything fancy but we must have a new computer before I end up losing this entire thing!! 

So, tell me what you would get for a few hundred bucks..... (thats all I got) and what would you be looking for if you were going to purchase it used --- craigslist or etc? Or got ideas where to buy?

I don't care about monitors/keyboards or mice... got those.... we aren't a gaming family (pool twice a week or maybe cards but nothing that requires supersonic speed)

Tell me what I want/need..... BE VERY SPECIFIC so I know what to look for when I am "shopping".... (I don't care what OS is on the system... I have a COA WIN XP Home (never been used as our other system crashed and this one won't support it and I plan to upgrade the new system to it if necessary!) Also have Linux that I am considering!


----------



## texastami (Sep 13, 2002)

Found this one on craigslist for $200.....

All black custom computer system for sale complete with keyboard, mouse and 17" flat-CRT Princeton monitor! It's a great deal so get it while it's here! Newly set up with Windows 98 SE, OpenOffice.org 2.2 (complete MS-Compatible office suite), and all the basic utilities you need to get up and running with emailing, surfing the web, word processing, spreadsheeting and even creating powerpoint-compatible presentations! 

System Specifications:
AMD Athlon 1.2 GHz Processor
128 MB PC100/133 SDRAM Memory (Upgradeable to 256 or 512 MB)
4 MB Nvidia Riva 128 AGP Video Graphics Card (Upgradeable)
15.4 GB Maxtor IDE Hard Drive (upgradeable)
16x DVD-ROM (New)
52x32x52 CD-RW (New) (Upgradeable to DVD-RW)
3.5" 1.44 Floppy Drive
10/100 Network Card (Hi-Speed Internet Ready)
3D Stereo Integrated Audio Card (Upgradeable)
4 x USB Ports (2 front / 2 back)
Black Mid-ATX Computer Case (New)


----------



## texastami (Sep 13, 2002)

This one was listed for $120.00

pentium 4 1.3ghz
384 ram
40gb hard drive
cd-rom & cd-rw and floppy drive
soundblaster live pci card
radeon9200 video card
windows xp pro
game controler
hp printer
dell 17" monitor
jbl pro speakers
and a couple games


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

How much can you spend "few hundred bucks." is that $200 or $500?
A new dell desktop is $350 entry level, $450 nicely equipted.

You can go lower in price than the dell by going used on ebay, but a nice used off lease compaq is $100 plus $170 for a new monitor, your getting near the dell price and you have and old system, no docs, no os and no support.

Do you have a local mom and pop computer store near by, if so, see what they have


----------



## Rocky Fields (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey.

The system for $200 is way overpriced.

The system for $120 is much better...larger hd and good vid card...maybe they'd take $100

However, you were entertaining spending $200. I think you could get a larger harddrive and faster processor...maybe a P4 2.XX for the money. I would check eBay.
Shipping is usually $45 and up. You can find local sellers that will let you pick up in person and save the shipping costs. Try for 500 mb ram and 80 gig hd and a P4 2.4 or better for the $200 and use your old monitor to save $$

RF


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

IMHO, I'd get new, simply because

a) they're cheap and
b) you get some (basic) warranty.


----------



## OntarioMan (Feb 11, 2007)

IBM has some decent "Certified Used PCs". Starting at about $235 + tax but with free shipping (no monitor included). Every once in awhile they'll have some amazing deals (stock changes). I've purchased late model Celeron systems for as low as $130.

Although each system is different (check specs), most have :
- legitimate Windows XP Pro
- 3 month warranty
- 512mb memory
- Intel late model P4
- IBM has some of the best cases & power supplies
- IBM has some of the best keyboards
- money back X day warranty

They may have some "slightly imperfect" systems available where you save even more - and for a few light scratches on the case, I wouldn't hesitate to take an "imperfect" machine - I've purchased many IBM systems and have been happy with all of them. 

http://www.ibm.com and select "Certified Used Equipment"

For those looking for a great deal on new systems : checkout IBMs "trunkload sale" and "clearance corner".

One of the drawbacks to purchasing a new "cheapy" machine is that you'll most likely be getting a "consumer grade" machine - which can be some of the worst out there.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

I didn't realize that they had these for sale - good stuff. :goodjob:


----------



## gccrook (Nov 21, 2003)

http://configure.us.dell.com/dellstore/config.aspx?oc=bdcwaez&cs=04&dgvcode=ss&c=US&l=EN&m_8=80S


----------



## comfortablynumb (Nov 18, 2003)

if you have good hardware, and an OS, just go buy a motherboard/cpu/memory bundle at www.newegg.com for a few 100 bucks and refit your old box?


----------



## gccrook (Nov 21, 2003)

http://configure.us.dell.com/dellstore/config.aspx?CS=19&kc=6VAFF&oc=DDDACA2


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

texastami said:


> I don't care about monitors/keyboards or mice... got those....


In that case, take a look at what this seller has. I've bought a computer (not the ones he's offering now) and some other items from him. All have been good values, his shipping costs are reasonable, and service is excellent.
http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZfirstpacificcorp

-Dan


----------



## texastami (Sep 13, 2002)

Gateway Model# K7-950 AMD Athlon 950 MHZ, 512 RAM, and 60 Gig Hard
Drive, CD Burner and CD Rom. I will also include an extra graphic card
ATI 3d Rage Pro Turbo AGP Card, extra I/O Magic Model BCE 1610IM CD
Internal Burner, and an extra Maxtor Model# 5T030h3 Hard Drive 30 Gig
= $80--


LOOK AT THIS ONE and tell me what you think????


----------



## comfortablynumb (Nov 18, 2003)

http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZfirstpacificcorp

this stuff must be stolen, its so cheap!

hey if these work they are a deal and 1/2, go or it.

I might buy a few for 50 to 80 bucks, dang!


----------



## comfortablynumb (Nov 18, 2003)

texastami said:


> Gateway Model# K7-950 AMD Athlon 950 MHZ, 512 RAM, and 60 Gig Hard
> Drive, CD Burner and CD Rom. I will also include an extra graphic card
> ATI 3d Rage Pro Turbo AGP Card, extra I/O Magic Model BCE 1610IM CD
> Internal Burner, and an extra Maxtor Model# 5T030h3 Hard Drive 30 Gig
> ...


we need a link or an ebay item #


----------



## texastami (Sep 13, 2002)

There is no link... it was on craigslist this am....

I was curious to know what you thought about it... everything I have is listed in the above post.... 

What do you think?


----------



## comfortablynumb (Nov 18, 2003)

I'd spend more for something more current. thats a bit slow and its probably been worked to death.


----------



## OntarioMan (Feb 11, 2007)

Just some observations while we are on the subject of "used computers" :

- there are many "capable" used systems available in the 2.0+ghz range which are already 4+ years old
- on any system, all moving parts wear
- expected lifespan of moving parts is about 4 years on avg., less on heavily used machine, more on a lightly used machines
- it is very difficult to determine how heavily a machine has been used : listen for squeeks, humming, or basically anything which appears to be unusually loud 
- moving parts include all drives and all fans which includes the power supply

My point is that even if you buy a "fast" used computer which is capable for todays computing needs, it may be very close to a point where you'll soon have to replace many of the components. If you have to pay to have any of the failed components replaced (i.e. you cannot do this yourself), any savings from buying used will be negated after the first repair. If you're not a "geek", buy new and buy with a 3 year warranty.

Would I buy used? Certainly, but I like to buy quality used equipment with at least some warranty - and I do compare the price vs. new. Not all used equipment is a good value.

Years ago, I purchased a 1.5 year old refurbished IBM Thinkpad from IBM - its cost was about 35% of a new similar system and it came with a 6 month warranty - although the new system was obviously faster and had more bells n' whistles, I really didn't need the speed or gadgets. Aside from a failed hard drive, its still going today - I'm using it to type this message.


----------



## comfortablynumb (Nov 18, 2003)

fast is a market hook, for most average people cpu/s bigger than 1.5ghz, they will never use its full potential.

if all you do is surf, and some basic work on it, 1.5 -/+ ghz with 512 memory is as much as you will ever use.

my laptop here has 1.4ghz and 512 memeory, and I surf, test programs, burn DVD movies.... anythig I can throw at it and it never chokes.

over 2 ghz, is probably, more ability than youll ever exploit.


----------

